# Earthworms



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

Someone suggested feeding my Green Terrors earthworms so i dug 6 up and presented them and the fish nearly bit my fingers off, they havent been so excited over any other type of food so i'm guessing they love them.

I have an endless supply of worms in my garden but i was wondering?

1, Is it ok to give worms out the garden (disease parasites etc)

2, Is ther a limit i should be aware of on how often to feed earthworms?

Thanks


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't know anything about the green terrors but I can say I'd be careful about possible fertilizers that might be on the worms.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

fertilizers and pesticides are your first concern...

I've read that your supposed to pinch the worm at one end and push the contents of the worm (what's in it's belly, not it's guts) down and out the other end. This may only be necessary with certain kinds of worms but if your at all concerned with parasites I would suggest doing this.

I'm sure you and google could find out more detail than I've provided.

Good Luck!


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

i feed both home compost and bait shop worms to many of my omni and carnivore fishes. the results have been 100% positive. in particular, for weight gain, appetite renewal of new imports, and as a delivery vessel for various medications. HTH:
"Earthworm as a potential protein resource:
The chemical composition of the earthworm (Eisenia foetida), worm casts and worm body fluids was investigated and compared with common foods and animal feeds. Common nutrient analysis showed that Eisenia foetida meal has a high protein content in the range of 54.6 to 71.0% dry matter. Protein content and amino acid composition were close to that of fish meal and hen egg, and higher than that of cow milk powder and soybean meal. Casts of E. foetida had a protein content of 7.9% dry matter, which is similar to that of corn meal, and hence worm casts could be used for partial replacement of corn meal or wheat bran in animal diets. Worm body fluids contained 9.4% protein and 78.79 free amino acid per litre and were found to be rich in vitamins and minerals, particularly iron (Fe). Our nutrient analyses suggest that earthworm (Eisenia foetida) could be an excellent source of protein to supplement animal feed and human food."


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Wait...is this saying that it would be good for humans to eat earthworms too? I think for now I will leave that to my fish. :fish:

To answer your question though I have heard of many people using earthworms in their cichlid's diet. Just be carefull where you are getting them.


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

cage623 said:


> Wait...is this saying that it would be good for humans to eat earthworms too? I think for now I will leave that to my fish. :fish:
> 
> To answer your question though I have heard of many people using earthworms in their cichlid's diet. Just be carefull where you are getting them.


They are out of my own garden and I don't use any chemicals at all so i guess i've answered my own question :thumb:

Thanks

So is it ok to feed them every days or should worms be provided as a treat?


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

id say treat, i feed my cichlids night crawlers once a wk or so, or if they seem to be down, it seems to bring them back to life..


----------



## frontsrock (May 11, 2008)

fishyfishyfish said:


> cage623 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait...is this saying that it would be good for humans to eat earthworms too? I think for now I will leave that to my fish. :fish:
> ...


Earth worms are very high in fat and will plump up your fish quickly. When I notice a female or male starting to show signs of mating I will feed them more often.
I found Earth worm flakes and Earth worm pellets at a LFS and they are safer than some worms from the garden. It doesnt matter if you dont use fertilizer or not,worms can travel from next door and they may use it. I picked up a bag of Earth worm flakes (Zip lock) and it was less than $4.00... My fish love them and the pellets just about as much as the live worms,but without the worry.


----------



## frontsrock (May 11, 2008)

fishyfishyfish said:


> cage623 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait...is this saying that it would be good for humans to eat earthworms too? I think for now I will leave that to my fish. :fish:
> ...


Earth worms are very high in fat and will plump up your fish quickly. When I notice a female or male starting to show signs of mating I will feed them more often.
I found Earth worm flakes and Earth worm pellets at a LFS and they are safer than some worms from the garden. It doesnt matter if you dont use fertilizer or not,worms can travel from next door and they may use it. I picked up a bag of Earth worm flakes (Zip lock) and it was less than $4.00... My fish love them and the pellets just about as much as the live worms,but without the worry.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Really? Earthworm pellets and flakes? I will have to check with some of the LFS around here and see if any of them sell or have even heard of these. I would really love to give this stuff to my new cichilds I got about a month and a half ago. Thanks for the tip *frontsrock*. And hey if *lloyd* is right about earthworms being good for humans too then maybe you could toss a few pellets on a salad and give yourself a little treat as well. :lol:


----------



## frontsrock (May 11, 2008)

cage623 said:


> Really? Earthworm pellets and flakes? I will have to check with some of the LFS around here and see if any of them sell or have even heard of these. I would really love to give this stuff to my new cichilds I got about a month and a half ago. Thanks for the tip *frontsrock*. And hey if *lloyd* is right about earthworms being good for humans too then maybe you could toss a few pellets on a salad and give yourself a little treat as well. :lol:


I live in Calgary and when I was asking at our LFS's they looked at me funny. The only place I can find them is in Edmonton,a 3 hour drive away at a Wholesale Pet Supply store.I stock up every time I am there. 
A local breeder here told me about them and said he couldnt find them anymore!! I will make his day!!


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

www.kensfish.com has earthworm flakes (among others). My fish like them. As well as live worms.


----------



## white-worms (Jun 18, 2008)

sounds good to me, it's free food when everthing is said. And if they love em. Feed em! :drooling:


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

I bought some bait shop worms which seem to be bigger and juicier than the ones in my garden, i bought a tub 4 days ago for Â£1.40 and i've fed them 12 worms a day out of it since then.

They seem to have got fatter all ready so when the tub is used up ill just feed them worms as a treat twice a week.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

fishyfishyfish said:


> I bought some bait shop worms which seem to be bigger and juicier than the ones in my garden, i bought a tub 4 days ago for Â£1.40 and i've fed them 12 worms a day out of it since then.


 -don't forget to feed the worms you keep in cold storage. good bait shops also keep worm food, but home recipes are easy and cheap. although, they will not survive long if too wet, too dry, too hot, or if fasted for too long a time, properly packaged earthworms can easily last a year. HTH.


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

lloyd said:


> fishyfishyfish said:
> 
> 
> > I bought some bait shop worms which seem to be bigger and juicier than the ones in my garden, i bought a tub 4 days ago for Â£1.40 and i've fed them 12 worms a day out of it since then.
> ...


What do i feed them on?


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

lloyd said:


> fishyfishyfish said:
> 
> 
> > I bought some bait shop worms which seem to be bigger and juicier than the ones in my garden, i bought a tub 4 days ago for Â£1.40 and i've fed them 12 worms a day out of it since then.
> ...


What do i feed them on?


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

lloyd said:


> fishyfishyfish said:
> 
> 
> > I bought some bait shop worms which seem to be bigger and juicier than the ones in my garden, i bought a tub 4 days ago for Â£1.40 and i've fed them 12 worms a day out of it since then.
> ...


What do i feed them on?


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

both potato and banana peel compost quick enough to make easy food for earthworms. HTH


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

I threw in some peas and beans that i was throwing out of the freezer is that ok for feeding worms??


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

fishyfishyfish said:


> I threw in some peas and beans that i was throwing out of the freezer is that ok for feeding worms??


 you will know within the month, if your worms find any particular offerings appetizing, because it will be gone.


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

I've stuck in a load of carrot peel now too with the intention that carotene is good for tanning so it may brighten the colours???

Clever or what -

Or what :-?

Stoopid idea probably


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

fishyfishyfish said:


> I've stuck in a load of carrot peel now too with the intention that carotene is good for tanning so it may brighten the colours?? Clever or what - Or what :-?


 nothing wrong with nicely tanned worms, IMHO...  instant potato flake also makes good food, if you want something immediate. some compost matter takes a bit of time to break down. keep them damp-never wet. HTH.


----------



## greendempsey (Oct 12, 2005)

I feed earth worms to a couple of my stingrays. And I only buy mine from a local worm farm. And before I feed them to the rays. I soak them in cold water and dump it out and do it all over for about 3 times. It gets the slime coat off of their body. And the cold water also makes them flush out alot of their waste.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you consider the waste inside the worms is very nutritious for a lot of fish? It contains some sand but most of it will be vegitable mater! Worms also feed on dead leaves and thats a large part of their natural diet.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

Dutch Dude said:


> Did you consider the waste inside the worms is very nutritious for a lot of fish? It contains some sand but most of it will be vegitable mater! Worms also feed on dead leaves and thats a large part of their natural diet.


 it is true that the entire worm is worth feeding, as even worm castings contain high protein (over 7%), but they are also nitrate and phosporus factories. water changes should be in the high volume range, if feeding eisenia foetida on a regular basis. 
when i feed earthworm to my tanks, i never wash them. after the initial feeding frenzy, my stingray will continue to sift and mouth through the remaining 'dirt' that drifts over the sand substrate. any intake, is good intake, when trying to fatten up a young stingray.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

We agrea,.....waterchanges should taken up becouse of the waste levels,...just like with frozen foods. I don't consider worms as a daily food but more as a protein rich snack every once in a while or to fatten up skinny fish or prepare fish for a spawn.


----------

